
Arduino Pro IDE - manchoz
https://github.com/arduino/arduino-pro-ide
======
tastroder
Blog post announcing this: [https://blog.arduino.cc/2019/10/18/arduino-pro-
ide-alpha-pre...](https://blog.arduino.cc/2019/10/18/arduino-pro-ide-alpha-
preview-with-advanced-features/)

From that github repo: "Before releasing the source code we want to move out
of the alpha and we want your feedback to do this! Please test the Arduino Pro
IDE and report bugs or feature requests at:
[https://github.com/arduino/arduino-pro-
ide/issues](https://github.com/arduino/arduino-pro-ide/issues) "

I was about to complain about that but then I realized it's an electron app
and the source is in their release anyway which just makes this a slightly
weird statement.

~~~
mbanzi
the source is there but it's not formally open source until it's ready to
release. this is to avoid people forking this before we think we can get
meaningful contributions. bug reports are the best thing right now

~~~
tastroder
I guess that makes sense, thanks for the explanation. Looking good so far,
it's refreshing to see you working on an overhaul.

